# Tower hobbies shipping issues?



## offroad_rookie (Jul 18, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone besides me is having issues getting prompt delivery from Tower? I support my local hobby shop for 90% of what I need. Futaba is not one of the brands they have. I ordered a 4PK on a Monday and the order was received the following Monday. The item was in stock. After following tracking the order sat for 3 days before it shipped. I am only 1 day away from the store in Illinois with USPS priority mail. The second time the same exact delay. Order product and it sits 3 days. After calling customer support they suggested I move to expedited shipping for $15 more to get in 2-3 days. I did place an order with another hobby shop in Florida on Monday and got product on Wednesday with the same USPS priority mail. Is tower trying to make more money to process the order the same day or what?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes,
not just Hobby stuff.. same with motorcycle parts. car parts... big box stores...
.
I think it has something to do with the 3 day canceling policy


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 9, 2012)

I find tower slow. On the other hand I have purchased non RC items from amazon at 10pm, and selected the free slow shipping option, and had the item at my doorstep the following morning less than 12 hrs later. This has happened several times. More companies are eating expedited shipping to offset price increases and competition. Perhaps tower will take note of this and follow along someday.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ordering online*

Will continue to lose some of the favor it has held in the past. One of the next steps, is the collecting of sales tax on out of state purchases. For whatever reason, this does not go into affect universally, but rather differently for different states and even different businesses. Amazon is a great example. Indiana agreed to delay them from paying sales taxes on out of state purchases, in exchange, Amazon took this perk, and many more, and built several warehouses and shipping points in Indiana creating quite a number of jobs. They will start collecting months after competitors.
Once sales taxes are collected, it will cause more shipping delays because there is no way they will want to deal with refunding sales tax and the bookwork that will go with it. Again the 3 day deal.


----------



## races65 (Mar 23, 2013)

I switched from Tower to Advantage Hobby.

Same selection, right next to Tower in Illinois and the Shipping is fast. Try them out. Their search engine works best if you have part #


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*I quit ordering from Tower completely because someone in their shipping dept. doesn't understand what a "PO Box" is. I had 3 orders in a row get shipped back to Tower for wrong address labeling and they screwed me out of over $20 in shipping after acknowledging it was their fault.

Now I only deal with Stormer Hobbies. I get what I ordered in less than 3 days.*


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

My experiences with Tower have always been a coin flip. More than the shipping what grinds my groin is having stuff on backorder, seeing it listed as in stock, and your backorder not getting filled. Can't count the number of times that's happened to me over the years. But hey, I keep going back for more so I guess I deserve what I get.


----------



## lkjohnson1950 (Jan 21, 2007)

Have had absolutely no trouble when dealing with Stormer, A-Main, or Ashford Hobbies. Only use Tower when no one else has it.


----------

